# Magimix L'Expresso leaking



## tangotonyb (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi,

I've tried many different coffee machines, but the one that consistently makes the best coffee for my liking is an old Magimix L'Expresso I picked up for nothing.

This one

The only problem is that unless the coffee is quite coarse ground, it leaks - sometimes terribly. I contacted a spares company to see if they had a seal that I could replace, but the only thing they could offer me was a new basket for the coffee, but mine is clean and not clogged so this is not the problem.

Is it a problem inherent in the machine, or is there a fix anyone know.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It would be super helpful to know exactly where it leaks from?


----------



## tangotonyb (Jun 22, 2018)

Ah sorry - it comes out around the sides of the coffee holder.

In my old Gaggia, there was a replaceable rubber ring in there, but there doesn't seem to be one in the Maximix, at least not as far as I can see, and can't see it on any spare-parts sites.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Either *page 3 item 5, or page 4 item 14*. Its not clear which. They will leak without it and I have never seena pumped pressurised machine without a group seal. Do you think it was missing when you aqquired it....or is it so hard now that it seems solid and not rubber? If left for years and years sometimes they require digging out.

https://elektrotanya.com/magimix_l-expresso_exploded_views.pdf/download.html

Below is part 14, which could well be the seal, it looks like it's rubber.

https://www.choukapieces.com/pieces-detachees/CH23144/joint-porte-filtre.html


----------



## tangotonyb (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh that's great thank you.

You've inspired me to attempt to dismantle the thing - shame the PDF doesn't show screws though - still trying to figure out how to remove the front panel :/ so I can get at the heating unit.

I'll report back when I manage to make some progress.

Thank you!


----------



## tangotonyb (Jun 22, 2018)

Well - I mustn't have looked very hard when I looked before because the rubber seal is obvious - I think now I remember I just asked on a magimix spare parts website and they said there was no seal.

Getting it out may be another kettle of fish - almost certainly need to destroy it to remove it.

I've contact the site you sent me Dave because the part you highlighted IS the right part, but they only ship to France & Belgium, so I've sent them a message asking if they'd ship that part to the UK for me. Can't find it anywhere else on the web so fingers crossed.

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## Rustynut (May 24, 2019)

Gentlemen

Did your resolve this issue?

I have just done a complete tear down on my machine as it was blocked. (Stuck spring valve for some reason.) It's been out of action for 3 years so decided I dont want to invest in any more Nespresso rip-offs and to get the thing working.

Once the plastic cover is off (3 deep screws and two small surfance screws) mark all wiring. Take photos. All of it. If you dont, you will need a wiring diagram to see what reconnect to what, and they dont exist. Then check you understand your marking.

Remove brown wires and a couple of other connections so you can take the heated head unit off and away.

To do this remove the 4 bolts holding the head unit to the black base (underside of the top of the coffee machine.)

Then remove the next 4 bolts holding the head unit together. Then GENTLY prise open the head unit with a flat screwdriver making sure not to damage the red seal. This seal is reusable. If you damage it, it will not be!

You now have the heater element in one hand with he top off the head, and the bottom of the head in the other hand. You can descale the heater coil and internals.

In the bottom of the head of the machine there is the round rubber part you identify. This comes out. Below that is a hard plastic part that you have to lightly drift out. Push gently on opposite sides of it to push it out the same way as the rubber part you just extracted. This hard plastic part seems to be what the coffee handle part screws into when you make your coffee.

What seals the two together I imagine, are a rubber part in good condition and a plastic part with no cracks, scratches or dents.

I am going to replace both parts together and would recommend doing the same if you have the leak from the join between coffee handle and machine head.

Rebuild is a straight reversal. One caveat - the 4 nuts holding the heated head unit to the black base (underside) have only about a single thread to hold them on. Careful not to get them cross threaded otherwise this single thread turn will disappear and your nuts will fall off ! (Sorry!!)

Good luck!

Julian in St Jean de Luz.


----------



## crazy739 (Jul 7, 2019)

tangotonyb said:


> Ah sorry - it comes out around the sides of the coffee holder.
> 
> In my old Gaggia, there was a replaceable rubber ring in there, but there doesn't seem to be one in the Maximix, at least not as far as I can see, and can't see it on any spare-parts sites.


 Could be many things.

easy fixes are:

make sure the grind is not too fine and not too tampered as this will block the filter and cause overflow.

over filled baskets.

Make sure that there are no coffee grounds on the rim of the holder as this breaks the seal.

try washing your filter pots or maybe replacing if clogged.

These in my opinion of owning one for 15 yrs is the most likely cause of overflow leakage.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The problem with group seals is they are a perishable item, requiring replacement in 9 months to 18 months depending on usage.


----------



## Murray (Sep 25, 2020)

I have just watched a 15-minute video showing how to repair a leaking Magimix machine. There is not a chance in hell that I am going to that much trouble to fix something that is clearly a design fault. Life is too short for that kind of nonsense. But good luck to those who are willing to try. I am going to throw our Magimix away and buy something more reliable.


----------

